
I was a contract worker in Google’s caste system–and it wasn’t pretty - rohmanhakim
https://qz.com/1494111/googles-caste-system-is-bad-for-workers-and-bad-for-google-too/
======
masonic

      Technically, we were employees of a legal staffing agency whose staff we’d never met
    

Isn't that a red flag for stretching the definition of "contractor"? If _all_
of your direction, assignments, etc. comes from the client, isn't that an
employee nexus?

